

The Knowledge Economy [Wikipedia] - thefool
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knowledge_economy

======
barryaustin
Knowledge is useful only as an input to action. Otherwise it's a dead end or
it might have non-useful value such as entertainment.

